# Internet and Intranet



## luketkp (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have made a site on the internet and an intranet site made in share point server 2003. How can i connect link my internet site to my intranet site.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Intranet->local
Internet->remote


There is no way to connect them so others can see exactly what you do.(safely that is)

Your best bet is to upload everything from the intranet to the internet and adjust the links as needed.


----------



## luketkp (Sep 7, 2011)

can i redirect my intranet ip adress and connect it to internet


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

luketkp said:


> can i redirect my intranet ip adress and connect it to internet


Can you give me an example of what you would like to do?


----------



## Jessica1234 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,
I am agreeing with other members, I didn't heard or read any way to connect both.
Try it to search on web.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Old post that the user hasn't come back to.

Closed!


----------

